# British light



## Telekenetic11 (9 mo ago)

Anyone from the catering who were onboard the British sovereign in 1959 ? My name is Ken lane and I was 2nd steward at this time. Most of the lads were from Falmouth who may remember Terry (officers steward) who sadly died during a trip to the persian gulf. If anyone out there remembers please get in touch.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Title a bit confusing. British Light, then the content is about British Sovereign?


----------



## Telekenetic11 (9 mo ago)

BillH said:


> Title a bit confusing. British Light, then the content is about British Sovereign?


Hi Bill, yes I agree that would maybe confuse. British light was the other super tanker I was on about 1959 and I was 2nd steward on both the Light and the Sovereign for two years, my excuse can only be the 'age excuse ' as I'm now well into my 80s, sorry if I'm confusing the two vessels, if anyone is still around to correct my memory I'd be very grateful, either way the time I was on these two tankers may jog someone's memory and get in touch. Thanks for your enquiry. Ken Lane


----------

